# 326Rl 2017 Model Picking Up 4-617



## lgwatson0315 (Apr 3, 2017)

Picking up our Outback 326RL this Thursday 4-6-17 hoping this will be fun and trouble free. If anyone has any issues i should reference at my walk thru please post here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would take the time (~4hrs) to do a complete Pre Delivery Inspection. Do not let the seller rush you...it is your money until you sign on the line...make them earn it.

You can either search online for a PDI, or click on the link in my signature below to download mine.

Good Luck.


----------



## Ourcrazylife (Apr 5, 2017)

For sure take your time. We were there on a busy day to pick up our new 326RL at the end of February and it's now back with the dealer to deal with some items. Take the time to walk the roof and check all the sealants from front to back. We also had trim not secured right around slides and bolts on the kitchen slide not tight.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Check everything. When we picked up our 2016, I discovered a 4-inch slice or rip in the roof membrane; the dealer's prep guy hadn't caught it so it made me wonder what else they had missed. 
All other items were relatively minor, and the dealer was prompt about fixing them. They even replaced a scuffed wall panel and a stained stove burner that I had noticed during PDI but had not been concerned about... this was 6 months later when I took it in for a non-working furnace (which had been working, btw). I didn't even remember the wall panel or the stove burner until they showed it to me.
However, do not rely on their good will and thoroughness. Hold them accountable, and the best for this is during g the PDI.
At that time they also noted the bathroom door was sticking and shaved the frame a bit to correct it.


----------

